# iTunes error code 4450



## RDDJ (Dec 31, 2006)

Have posted question about this error code on Apple but to no avail no response. Anyone know how to cure this?


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Read this:

http://www.marshu.com/design-computer-tips-tricks-fixes-itunes-4450.php


----------



## RDDJ (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanx Knucklehead I'll give it a try.


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

RDDJ said:


> Thanx Knucklehead I'll give it a try.


You're welcome.


----------

